# Mink trapping



## atkins72 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm heading to an area the end of this month with a decent population of mink and I would live to bring a few home. 

So far my trapping experience is limited to raccoons 

I have a few 110's. how do I set them for mink?
What sign should I look for, we likely won't have any snow so tracking will be hard. 
What bait works best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

My favorite mink lure back in the day was Hawbaker's Mink Lure No. 1 and it's still available today. I used it along stream banks and made pocket sets. I'd use a small stick to smear the lure in the back of the pocket and also dip an overhanging tree branch in the lure..


----------



## atkins72 (Jan 3, 2013)

Were you using foot holds or body grips?

Most of my foot holds are larger for coyotes. I do have 8 110's though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Mink boxes with a can of sardines. Or look for holes in the bank and bait with sardines or anything you like and put your trap in the entrance.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Mink also like to eat muskrats and rabbit. U can use old newspaper boxes to make mink boxes,the 110's fit n them nicely. I hav noticed that its important to blend them in with the surroundings.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with everyone.. pocket sets are great as are the old paper boxes and mick boxes. I have never tried a lure for mink but I have a lot of luck using muskrat carcasses. I also place 110's on mink trails. Look for small trails/tunnels in the grass and block it at a pinch point with a trap. Don't forget to look for scat or tracks in the mud. Good Luck and post some pics if you get lucky.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum atkins72


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 on the Hawbakers lure, muskrat leg in the back of a hole, with a drop of lure on a stick above the hole. Make a hole in the bank of a creek, with a little over-hang, starting at water level and make the hole on an angle (upward) about 1' deep, and put a muskrat leg in back with a stick through it...I have caught mink with this set...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff guys!!!!


----------



## atkins72 (Jan 3, 2013)

I won't have any muskrat available as I only have one two days. One to set and the other to check/pull my traps. 

What other baits can I use? I did pick up some mink lure from gander. Minnesota trap brand I think. 

Found out today that there are a ton of beaver in this area as well so I will be targeting them too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

Get the book called mega mink trapping by gerald schmidt. Or the dvd . Great info f&t Carries it or on Ebay.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

atkins72 said:


> I won't have any muskrat available as I only have one two days. One to set and the other to check/pull my traps. What other baits can I use? I did pick up some mink lure from gander. Minnesota trap brand I think. Found out today that there are a ton of beaver in this area as well so I will be targeting them too. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hate to be the bearer of bad news but getting a mink in a one night set is going to be tough. I am not at all saying you won't get one and I really hope you do, but mink are typically the patient trappers quarry, they have large territories and even if you set on sign it can be ten days before they come back through that area. A lot of mink guys will leave there sets a minimum of two weeks to give themselves a chance. You say there are beaver though? The beaver you can almost clean out in a night! I hope you all the best, look forward to seeing pictures of your big buck mink!


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

If you only have one night, I would saturates the area w sets. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Coyotejon is absolutely correct... I have several spot that I am am guaranteed a least on good buck mink. I used to leave them 10 day minimum until last year. I went to pull 2 of them on the 14th check and the both had nice mink. From now on I wont pull them before 2 weeks of checking. Had I seen a spot with better sign last season I would have missed both those mink. If your traps arn't out you definitely wont catch a mink. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I hav spent up to 3 weeks for one mink.

Saturate the area for the mink but dont ignore the beaver,big ones are selling higher than mink here any way.

Good Luck


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I see some of you have trapped mink before! Just like they said it takes time to catch a mink, my father wrote a book on mink trapping, but never had it printed/published he would catch ten or more a day...you will need more than a few days, but you may get lucky...


----------



## atkins72 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm hoping to get lucky. However it will all depend on the sign. If I don't see much mink sign I will repurpose my 110's for rats and focus the rest of the time on beavers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like a good plan....


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I once caught a female mink in a muskrat set on the first check so it can happen.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

It definitely can happen so don't give up hope! I wasn't trying to discourage you at all. If there are muskrats available it wouldn't be a bad idea to trap for them given the fact that they are going for a pretty penny, not only that you will have a good chance at a mink with rat sets!


----------



## atkins72 (Jan 3, 2013)

What are rats getting this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

atkins72 said:


> I'm hoping to get lucky. However it will all depend on the sign. If I don't see much mink sign I will repurpose my 110's for rats and focus the rest of the time on beavers. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 set on some old tracks, they take some time to return, and I heard rats could sell for $10 don't quote me on that lol...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Fur Harvesters just had their little pre auction auction and I heard rats averaged 14 bucks a piece however I think they were probably top lot rats. I know a guy here who just sold some locally last weekend and he averaged 10 bucks a piece which I think is more realistic.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's good money, I avg. $8.75 back when I was a kid... @ $10- $14 I would hit every swamp I could...


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

two weeks ago we got $10 for green rats, guy selling behined me got $14 avg for finished pelts


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

My buddy got 10 each for his just before christmas. 14 for one would be awesome let alone for an average!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

furharvesters Jan. 9th 2013 auction.

Muskrat>> Average- $11.51 Top- $19.00

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow Great prices----longs ways from the 50cents I recived when I was a Kid---this pic was a few years back{1984} one of my favorit mink streams---4 sets checked 3 mink 1 muskrat*


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Atkins72 hav u had any luck yet?


----------

